# what does a main lake point mean



## down n dirty (Jul 22, 2010)

and what is
 the
 difference between a main lake point and a steep point?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would concentrate on learning main lake points and secondary points as both can be steep points.


----------



## down n dirty (Jul 22, 2010)

*reply*

yeah but first i need to actually know what a main lake point is or what u would describe it as


----------



## jleepeters (Jul 22, 2010)

One that is out on the main lake, not back in a feeder creek or cove


----------



## down n dirty (Jul 22, 2010)

*Reply*

What would you desribe as a main lake point?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure what lake you fish,but if you look at a map you will see most nav markers are on the main lake points.


----------



## Paddle (Jul 22, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.bassresource.com/fishing/Fishing-points.html


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 22, 2010)

A point is a peice of land that points out into the lake.  Points point out fish!  A main lake point is a point that is located on the main lake, not back in a creek.


----------



## down n dirty (Jul 22, 2010)

*reply*

i fish lake allatoona
mainly by little river marina


----------



## down n dirty (Jul 22, 2010)

do you mean lake markers?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 22, 2010)

down n dirty said:


> do you mean lake markers?


Do you have a map? the nav markers are on alot of main lake points to help navigate the lake. 
Are you fishing from a boat or shore?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry I misread your question. Yes they will be marked like 41E which is near little river


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 22, 2010)

I consider any point on the main lake or at the mouths of major creeks or coves that open to main lake area as a main lake point.  Yeah - there is a real definition of a main lake point - but as I've said before - I'm too simple minded to get to deep into definitions.  I even consider smaller points off main lake points as secondary points.  But in truth - secondary points are up in major creeks or coves.   

Hey - in fall and spring - secondary points are my "main" points to fish!  

Another thing - and I'm sure most of you already know this...a main lake point or secondary point isn't always seen or obvious above water.   Yeah - a channel marker might be on a main lake point - but down 100' from it on a straight plain looking bank...an underwater point could run out and you never see it.  

Do yourself a favor - in the cooler months when the lake is down - get out on the water and look at the banks.   You will be surprised at how many "points" run off of a plain straight bank.

LJ


----------

